# Use SA RCI account after it was transfered?



## abdibile (Mar 23, 2008)

I bought my first South African timeshare and gut an South African RCI account. That account was then transfered to Europe (where I live) by issuing an "Indy number".

I get all my communication from RCI Europe.

But as exchange fees in Europe are quite high (up to $340) compared to SA and even compared to the US, is it possible to continue to use the South African RCI account for exchanges? That would save me a lot of exchange fees.

Or is there a way for a European resident to take advantage of the much cheaper USA exchange fees of RCI US?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bought In S. A., Got Signed Up With R. C. I. In U. S. A.*




abdibile said:


> I bought my first South African timeshare and gut an South African RCI account. That account was then transfered to Europe (where I live) by issuing an "Indy number".
> 
> I get all my communication from RCI Europe.
> 
> ...


I cannot be sure but I am inclined to believe nevertheless that residency determines a timeshare owner's RCI affiliation, not the location of the timeshare. 

I say that only because when I bought a South African timeshare in 2003 which included several years of paid-up RCI membership as part of the purchase, all my RCI information & documentation & communication were from the USA division of RCI right from the beginning. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## philemer (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe Alan is right. Where you live determines your membership & fees. i think you're stuck unless you want to move to N. America. 

Phil


----------

